# Poncho and hat set with cable pattern - knit



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

One of my latest designs - Temptation Poncho and Hat Set.
It is quick and fancy project for those who love cables. Thick yarn and large size of knitting needles make this project quick and easy to knit.
The poncho is knitted bottom up as four parts and collar is knitted in the round before all parts are sewn together. The hat is knitted in the round and decorated with a large pompom.

PDF pattern for it is available from Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/temptation-poncho-and-hat-set

or Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/253062843

$5.50

The knitting pattern is easy to follow and suitable for intermediate knitters. It has 15 pages of row-by-row instructions, cable charts and pictures for short row technique.

The pattern is written for five sizes: 23 years; 4-5 years; 6-7 years; 8-9 years; 10-12 years.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable!!!! That is absolutely cute!!!!! ;0)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely set.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

ViTalinaCraft said:


> One of my latest designs - Temptation Poncho and Hat Set.
> It is quick and fancy project for those who love cables. Thick yarn and large size of knitting needles make this project quick and easy to knit.
> The poncho is knitted bottom up as four parts and collar is knitted in the round before all parts are sewn together. The hat is knitted in the round and decorated with a large pompom.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: --your model is a cutie!

[del 's'] or Etsy: http://www.etsy.com/listing/253062843


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely!!! how hard would it be to make for an adult? I would love this for myself!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

That is beautiful, so is the model


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

This is just stunning! Is there an adult size option??


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

love this, thanks for link.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is really so adorable...and so is the model!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Love it best poncho I have seen.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pattern! Looks really warm.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

been looking for a poncho pattern for my GD aged 5. but could,nt find one I liked...This is it. thank you sale on the way


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a darling outfit!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wonderful design! You should make it in adult sizes too...I would wear it.


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

yogandi said:


> Wonderful design! You should make it in adult sizes too...I would wear it.


I agree! I would be number 1 on line to purchase it!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This pattern is so adorable and so is the model!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Adorable outfit.


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Nicely done. The cables are beautiful, their placement interesting and the shape unusual. I'm sure adults would love it also.


----------

